# This was a new one to me....



## foozer (Jul 11, 2008)

I did my first competition a couple weeks ago and while visiting with one of the other teams I noticed they had a whole fresh pineapple on the smoker. It just happened that one of the ladies on my cook team had brought a whole pineapple (what are the chances of that?). So, I got the cooking instructions for the other team and on the smoker it went. Put it on a 230 - 250 degree smoker and let it go until reached 160. About 3 hours. It was the juiciest and sweetest pineapple ever. We will be doing a lot more of these. Even my pre-teen daughter and her friend loved it.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Foozer! I've grilled them, but haven't tried one smoked. It will be on my to do list!


----------



## gridirongriller (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you cut off the top or anything?


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 11, 2008)

Add any wood for smoke or just cook it "smokeless"?


----------



## foozer (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't do anything to but throw it on the smoker.
Used a few chunks of cherry wood the first hour or so.

Something this easy shoud not turn out as good as this did. lol


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 11, 2008)

What a great idea - I will need to try this one!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 11, 2008)

Use pineapple on kabobs all the time. Smoked should be good. Have to try it.


----------



## phreak (Jul 11, 2008)

wish I would have seen this 3 days ago, just cut up the first pineapple I've ever grown in the backyard...


----------

